# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  سوال خیلی ابتدایی در مورد پیچیدگی زمانی big-oh

## aidin110

سلام و خسته نباشید .
دوستان یه لطفی در حق من بکنید توضیح بدین این پیچیدگی زمانی big-oh رو چطوری حساب میکنن ، مثلا الان تو این رابطه:

t(n)=3n^3 + 3n
چرا C=4 و n0=2 میشه؟  :|
ممنون از کمکتون

----------

